# Looking for a deal in Florida! 3/30-4/6



## HannuhGrace (Feb 12, 2019)

We are heading to visit family in central Florida. I am looking for something for March 30-April 6th, or possibly even just partial dates of the days in between. 

I am pretty open and flexible to where. I  would be interested in a stay at Bonnet Creek, or any beach condos on the gulf coast or New Smyrna/Daytona area. 

Prefer 2BR, but may be able to do 1 - depending on price and facility. Thanks!


----------



## Crafty71 (Feb 13, 2019)

Just sent you a PM...


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a one bedroom at Wyndham Star Island (requested an upgrade to two bedroom - no guarantee) for those exact dates.  $675


----------



## dschroed (Feb 19, 2019)

I have a 2-bedroom lock-out with 1-bedroom suites for the week from March 31 - April 7.  I realize that starts one day later than your requested time, but hoping it will work for you.  Please see ad here.

Thanks!


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 22, 2019)

I have a two bedroom deluxe unit for March 30 - April 6 at Bonnet Creek.  It is now possible with the new improved cost/value limit to make this work for both parties if you wish.  Cost for the seven nights would be $800.  
Wes Johnson


----------



## jules54 (Feb 25, 2019)

What is improved cost/value limit?


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 26, 2019)

jules54 said:


> What is improved cost/value limit?



It used to be a maximum limit of $100 per night for the last minute forum, which had been in place for perhaps 20 years and never raised.  It was recently raised to $115 per night which allowed an owner like me to find a discounted room that the OP could use without me losing money on the deal (I didn’t make money, but didn’t lose either). A win-win.


----------



## jules54 (Feb 26, 2019)

In early Jan I hate last minute ads up for my resorts in Playa Del Carmen and they were takes down because I suggested I needed more then 100.00 per nite to cover my fees. Do you have any idea when this new policy started?
BTW thanks for the information.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 26, 2019)

jules54 said:


> In early Jan I hate last minute ads up for my resorts in Playa Del Carmen and they were takes down because I suggested I needed more then 100.00 per nite to cover my fees. Do you have any idea when this new policy started?
> BTW thanks for the information.



About a week ago.  

I appreciate Brian and others giving us this consideration.  I’ve noticed a lot of rooms are still offered below the maximum rate, so this microcosm of capitalism works!  Thanks TugBrian and Denise.  

Wes.


----------



## MrockStar (Mar 19, 2019)

HannuhGrace said:


> We are heading to visit family in central Florida. I am looking for something for March 30-April 6th, or possibly even just partial dates of the days in between.
> 
> I am pretty open and flexible to where. I  would be interested in a stay at Bonnet Creek, or any beach condos on the gulf coast or New Smyrna/Daytona area.
> 
> Prefer 2BR, but may be able to do 1 - depending on price and facility. Thanks!


I have Fantasy Ialand II 1 bedroom in Daytona $ 450.00 Listed in TUG rental. Al Mrock  248 739-7770 Mar30-Apr6.


----------

